# And Snake Cubers out there?



## darkzelkova (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone have a snake cube? What are your times with it and how do you solve it?

My best is 5.69, and my best average (12) is 7.86


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 10, 2008)

do you mean the snake(twist) ? if you do, then yea i have it but my best is not that great, i dont even remember it..... lol


----------



## alexc (Feb 10, 2008)

I have one, too. My best average is like 9 something and my single is 7 something. Don't really practice it.


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 10, 2008)

i think hes talkin about the snake cubes that have the yellow line that goes around the entire cube, but if you are talkin about the twist, my best is 4.09


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 10, 2008)

OH! ok i thought it was just the twist, my bad  lol


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 10, 2008)

Snake cube. I started solving it yesterday


----------



## alexc (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh, sorry thought you meant twist also.


----------



## van21691 (Feb 10, 2008)

i have one.. my best 11?
don't really play with it.


----------

